# Tune-O-Matic Bridge - does it matter which way the screws are facing?



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Gibson shows this both ways.









Source: Gibson Les Paul Traditional Pro Exclusive 










Source: 1995 Les Paul Custom Exclusives 


Do you think it matters?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't think that it matters, but I like the screws facing the playing area,
I find it easier to get at the screws to adjust the intonation.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

nashville faces towards the bridge.

ABR faces towards the pickups.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi balm



blam said:


> nashville faces towards the bridge.
> 
> ABR faces towards the pickups.


Acroynms melt my brain.

ABR?

Thanks


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

no idea what it stands for.

Nashville bridges are the ones that go on the modern gibsons. the one pictured in the top post.

ABR-1 bridges go on the vintage and historics and such. they are smaller and have different posts.


----------



## ghynes (Oct 12, 2009)

blam said:


> no idea what it stands for.
> 
> Nashville bridges are the ones that go on the modern gibsons. the one pictured in the top post.
> 
> ABR-1 bridges go on the vintage and historics and such. they are smaller and have different posts.


Yep, ABR-1 is the original vintage style. Nashville is a more modern take on it, with more available saddle travel (for intonation adjustment).

I recall reading in a guitar repair book that it stands for *A*djustable *BR*idge - Type 1.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Come to think of it, I have ABRs on all my LPs.
The only Nashville bridge I have is on my Explorer and the screws do face the tail piece.

So what's the idea of the screws facing a certain way on each bridge?

I was going to flip the bridge on the Explorer, but the saddles were too worn.
I will replace it though, but I will face the screw toward the playing area,
where I can get at them a little easier.

If a bridge is new, are the saddles notched differently from the first to the sixth,
or are they all cut the same? I never looked that hard.
You should just be able to flip it around if they're all the same, no?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Go by the saddles. If you notice the ramp part goes to the rear and the front falls off vertically.



Of course, you can turn them around inside the bridge too....


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

sulphur said:


> Come to think of it, I have ABRs on all my LPs.
> The only Nashville bridge I have is on my Explorer and the screws do face the tail piece.
> 
> So what's the idea of the screws facing a certain way on each bridge?
> ...


there is sometimes interference if you face an ABR towards the tailpiece. screws to the tailpiece are easier to adjust imho.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, especially an ABR bridge, you can just pop them out, put them anyway that you like.

I'm not sure about the Nashville bridge though, you might not have to, with it having more travel.

So, I don't see why it matters which way it goes on there.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

To each their own, I prefer to see the screws, when adjusting.

So do you only used Nashville bridges then blam? 

I can't see there being any difference, other than preference.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

sulphur said:


> To each their own, I prefer to see the screws, when adjusting.
> 
> So do you only used Nashville bridges then blam?
> 
> I can't see there being any difference, other than preference.


I only own ABR equipped guitars. i just find more room on the tailpiece side is all.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

I asked because I want to mount a Roland GK pickup on another one of my guitars. I have them on two others but the Tune-O-Matic bridges on the others had the screws on the tailpiece side. The GK pickup goes on the side near the regular magnetic pickups. 

The guitar I was considering for this has the Tune-O-Matic screws on the pickup side. From what I'm reading here, it probably doesn't matter if I turn the bridge around. I know that I'll have to re-intonate the guitar.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If the string slots n the saddles are cut bigger on the bass side, you may need to switch the saddles as well.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

zontar said:


> If the string slots n the saddles are cut bigger on the bass side, you may need to switch the saddles as well.


The slots MOST DEFINITLEY are cut to match the strings. At least they should be and if they are not, then your bridge is not going to work as it should.
A properly cut saddle cannot be flipped around..

IF you going to remove each saddle to make the flip, there is another matter that you have to keep in mind.
The saddle hieght should be cut to match the radius of your neck....so the saddles follow a specific curve that needs to be maintained 
as you remove and replace the individual saddle positions.

JUst a couple of things to keep in mind.

G.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> The slots MOST DEFINITLEY are cut to match the strings. At least they should be and if they are not, then your bridge is not going to work as it should.


And since my bridge is like that I though I'd add that piece of info for anybody wanting to change their bridge saddles around.


----------

